# Re-filling 16 oz propane cans



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Last year I went out and bought one of those fittings to re-fill a 16 oz propane can with a large 10-20 # tank. I just can't seem to get it to fill the small can copmpletely. I've even done it in the winter and kept the empty cans outside in 25 deg weather and still can't get it to fill more than half way. I even called the maker of the fitting and did it exactly like they said.
Has anyone mastered this art yet? It sure would be nice to fill those little cans for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

It's not worth the hassel, to me. 

I bought an adapter hose, and run all my 1 lb. appliances off a 20# tank. The only one I don't do that with is the little heater for my deer blind. I only need to run that sparingly because I have a 4'X4' blind. So I get all the benefit of refilling, but never have to do it. 

I like that a lot better than fooling with stuff.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Just wait until the 1lb cans go on sale at Meijer or Bass Pro Shops for around a buck apiece, and stock up. Not worth the hassle of trying to refill them, let alone the potential danger. Sam's Club also carries 19 oz cans in 9(?) packs for about $1.50 each.

Good luck,
Byron


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't refill either, but I've heard if you get the empty cans really cold they will fill up more. Or try filling them up, then freezing them, then go back and they will take more fuel in. The whole thing would make me nervous though. There needs to be a drop off can at the hardware store to recycle these things.....I can go through 5 or 6 in a weekend of ice fishing easy.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Last year I did stock up at meijers when they had them for 79 cents. I bought two cases, but now I'm almost out and I need more for next weekend and I'm not to fond of paying $2 a bottle.

I'm thinking of buying one of those little tanks 5#? at least its easy to move around at camp and it lasts alot onger than the 16 oz ones. but I don't think I can get a hook-up to use it on my "my buddy" heater for ice fishing.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm with Byron on this issue too. 

Not worth the hassle or danger involved.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

If you do get them to fill even half way , they generaly dont seal and leak empty before you use them . Buy lots when you find them on sale and throw the adapter away.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I use a small kitchen scale to check how much is in mine after filling, you'll need/want a little room in tank for expansion when the tanks are full. Shake a "full one" at the store, if its cooled off it feels 3/4 full. I've scaled one and then an empty one, 16 oz. difference. I do recommend the freezing/refrig of the empty one pounders, it helps get them as full as possible. If your 20 pounder is good and warm (70+) they will take a 14-16 oz. charge the first shot. I have a cup of water that I drip onto the valve to check it, if its leaking I turn it over and tap the tank on the bench (wood!), if its still bubbling I take a pocket screw driver and "tap" the valve and that will seat it. I tried the method of cooling the empty, fill, re-cool and then refill. It works great until the tank get warm! It ususally over fills them, I had one that even bulged when it got warm! I'm not going to use or recommend that method again! I get a 20 lb'er filled for $9.00, I can fill a dozen (*what will fit into a plastic mild crate) in less than an hour. Even if your sloppy you'll get 20 with 14 oz. in them easy! Thats less than $.50 a tank! IMHO, It's worth my time! I take a "crate" full with me when ever I'm using my lantern, heater. I also consider it a type of "recycling" as I'm not putting any empty's in the trash!


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Been refillin for years, never had any problems, use a little soapy water on the vavle and as described by Burskee, a little tap will usually seal the valve.Don't usually have that many that leak. Always keep your caps and after you empty a tank, put the cap back on to keep your tank threads rust free. I've found some great deals on propane at garage sales, makes it worth the stop.
With the saftey valve in the 20# tanks, you can't overfill them any more, but had a friend who use to fill tanks, and if everybody knew what he use to put in those tanks they'd really think it was dangerous! Don't send those empty 16oz.'s to the landfill, refill um !


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I refill them for ice fishing. Better than putting all those empty cans in the landfill. You do have to double check the valves after filling but you have to do this anyway after disconnecting these check tanks from any appliance (as they can and will leak then as well). MOST IMPORTANTLY, MAKE SURE YOU USE UP AT LEAST HALF THE PROPANE AFTER YOU REFILL THEM USING THE COLD SMALL TANK / WARM BIG TANK METHOD OR THEY WILL BE OVERFILLED AND WILL BLEED OFF PROPANE IN THE HOT SUMMER MONTHS.


----------

